# Donatello's Thread!



## Kym123089 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well Donatello arrived and looks great! He is an Extreme Giant x Blue Cross, he is about 3 months old now. Im honestly not sure what to say on here lol His pictures will be up tomorrow. He seems to be a little iffy about me but for sure not aggressive. Any good advice will be appreciated, he ate a hornworm first thing from tongs then refused anything else i offered. Ill try offering a little more later and tomorrow ill offer the turkey mix.


----------



## Kym123089 (Aug 31, 2012)

[attachment=4948][attachment=4949]

Here is a couple pictures of Donatello in his welcome home enclosure (for the first month it will be home). He is shedding and a little dull from it but he is beautiful!!! and each piece of his shed that comes of I get to see a little more of his color!


And now he has burrowed and is hiding. This has been the last 24 hours :/


----------



## Kym123089 (Aug 31, 2012)

[attachment=4988][attachment=4989][attachment=4990][attachment=4991][attachment=4992][attachment=4993][attachment=4994]


Sorry for the bad iPhone quality


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 4, 2012)

New photos 9/4/12

He is doing great as far as taming, just not with eating... I put a different post up for questions I have on that.[attachment=5036][attachment=5037][attachment=5038]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 4, 2012)

How cute! Looks like he inherited the facial structure of an extreme. I love all the pics.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you, he is a joy to keep. Especially if he would just eat already!


There will be tons more pics  I'm a picture junkie, even if no one looks lol


----------



## spark678 (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice tegu! You can never have too many pics! post away!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 8, 2012)

More pictures, he finished his first shed since I got him and he's even prettier than I first thought[attachment=5087][attachment=5088][attachment=5089][attachment=5090]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 8, 2012)

I love how he has so many black speckles on him. I can't wait to see what his colors will look like as he gets older. And his little brown head is just the cutest. :3


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 8, 2012)

He is speckley lol I'm pretty sure that isn't a word but thank you I'm excited to see him grow up! I'm pretty much just excited when he in buries himself now


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 13, 2012)

[attachment=5146]


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 15, 2012)

[attachment=5157]

Sleeping baby


----------



## Steven. (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't wait to see this guy grow up.. His patterns and colors are gonna be outrageous... Wonderful job so far. Keep it up. And keep the pictures coming!!!

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you  I'll post more pics when he is more used to me, im sure more than most wanna see lol. My phone is full of them from sneak attack pictures


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well today I had to replace Donatellos soil mix with newspaper until I decide if he was eating it! He poo'ed and it looked like normal poo then what appeared to be pure soil. He's doing great with eating a little more (some egg and a nibble of turkey on top of a mouse) but this is worrying me. He didn't ingest it when I was feeding bc he always has a massive plate covering his eating area. [attachment=5170][attachment=5171]


----------



## james.w (Sep 16, 2012)

What kind of soil are you using?


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 16, 2012)

I was using Eco earth (jungle soil I believe is the type) and plain soil mixed. It was mostly the jungle soil. He actually acts happier without it, exploring and he is interested in his food dish more. I gave him an extra hide and a shirt of mine (his fav to hide in) to help.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 16, 2012)

very pretty!! cant wait to see him as an adult!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you, me either  I just need him to behave so he will be healthy as well as pretty


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 16, 2012)

Kym I wanna come meat him these pictures make me wanna see him in person bad!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 16, 2012)

Let me move first lol my house is like a war zone.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

We just had a cricket massacre!! He is finally acting like a normal tegu! He ate 30 crickets in moments lol. As long as I put them one or two at a time


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn beautiful tegu right there. Lookin forward to seeing him grow.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you! It's hard for me to believe he is just now about to be 4 months old!


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

I love cricket massacres my Zeus was put.in a bin full of crickets and all.u see is him sliding and eating lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

It was pretty awesome. Especially since it was his first vicious attack I've gotten to see. I imagine him in a bit ful of crickets would be even better. I hate crickets lol HATE. I got a video of him with one but I can't upload from my phone.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 17, 2012)

Kym123089 said:


> We just had a cricket massacre!! He is finally acting like a normal tegu! He ate 30 crickets in moments lol. As long as I put them one or two at a time



Hehe, Ezzy's breakfast this morning was crickets as well. I lost count of how many she ate. It was pretty brutal (for the crickets).


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol I can't wait til he will eat enough that I lose count.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

Same here

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Will yours touch ground meats yet? Or mice?


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuzzy and chicken hearts working on grouse rabbit and quail 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 17, 2012)

Ezzy took almost a full month of me offering her ground meats (nearly everyday) before she started to eat them. Picky girl! I have some frozen chicken hearts in my freezer from hare-today. I need to offer her one and see how she likes it now that she's starting to eat more variety.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

He won't touch anything ground so far


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

Zeus loves the hearts but wont touch eggs or ground meats

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

Donatello will eat an egg but nothing ground except a liver/turkey/egg mix from the blender


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't have a blender and I haven't tried the cod liver oil yet but I will soon hopefully.it works because when Zeus eats he doesn't eat alot

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought a magic bullet, it works great!


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

I just might do that but then if he smells the other food he might not eat

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine wouldn't even eat til that disgusting mix


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol how much does yours eat

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 18, 2012)

Not a lot yet but he is getting there. He was just so stressed


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 18, 2012)

YAYYYYY Donatello ate 36 dusted crickets!!! Also part of a soft boiled egg and two bites of strawberry (plus he licked the rest to death). He may only eat live insects for now (crickets only at this point) but at least he has started eating more!!!


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 18, 2012)

That's good

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes I was really starting to freak out.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol Kirby will get roaches tomorrow  I I though I was going to have to steal Donatello of Kirby had been a minute late!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm ordering some more roaches as we speak, if he likes them great if not then Raptor is always hungry lol. And there will be no stealing of Donatello, Matt would give him away if I wasn't home :/ he thinks he's "big" and "slimy" (I kid you not he said he feels slimy.) but I'm so happy for you that Kirby is all happy and eating already.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 18, 2012)

Slimy?!?!? How? Lol


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 18, 2012)

No idea lol I think he is just afraid of him. He will adjust just like Donatello will.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol yup he will they are amazing reptiles


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree 100%. I can't wait, in 8 days I'll have a room to let him roam with me In without being worried so much


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 18, 2012)

yea i had to let the dogs out so kirby could walk on the carpet =P


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 18, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> yea i had to let the dogs out so kirby could walk on the carpet =P



Has kirby started to hide yet?


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 18, 2012)

not really he's been napping and basking all day although he's been burrowed the last couple hours!!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 18, 2012)

Donatello hides in his cave a ton!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 18, 2012)

awe pooooooooor kym (jk)


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol shut it


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 18, 2012)

hehe im anxious that kirby went into hiding after getting warmed up! scared he will like all the rest and hide for 2 weeks!


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 18, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> hehe im anxious that kirby went into hiding after getting warmed up! scared he will like all the rest and hide for 2 weeks!



probably not for 2 weeks...steve only did for about 2-3 days.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 18, 2012)

Woot good


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 19, 2012)

He was so different today, a lot more willing to hang out and cuddle. (still a little flighty but not bad) He explored my hair today and rested there while I scrambled him an egg.[attachment=5223] [attachment=5225][attachment=5226][attachment=5227][attachment=5228]


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 19, 2012)

looks great kym!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 19, 2012)

HE ATE A PINKIE!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 20, 2012)

Donatello ate two (inbetween pinky and fuzzy) asf's!!!! Whoo! Making progress! He will eat in front of me just usually not off tongs and not in a feeding bin yet.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 20, 2012)

Two more fuzzy asf's and some liver. Possibly a bite of strawberries, I think this is a good sign he is starting to eat more like a normal tegu. I'm so excited.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 20, 2012)

That's great

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 20, 2012)

[attachment=5243]

This isn't Donatello but I love it. It's Raptor my sav (5 months old) and Wonton my peke. They were becoming buddies lol. (supervised buddies)


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 21, 2012)

Donatello is eating pretty well now. He loves crickets and will eat anything to do with eggs. The occasional bite of turkey And hopefully the new Dubia I ordered will be eaten quickly. He was trying to get out earlier and now he has been cuddling the last hour.


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 21, 2012)

Cuddling [attachment=5258]


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 23, 2012)

[attachment=5286][attachment=5287][attachment=5288][attachment=5289][attachment=5290]

Not the best pictures but this is his cuddle blanket


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Awe he's so cute! Man I'm glad we got them at around the same time ya know!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks  I know it makes it awesome bc both of us usually have to deal with similar issues and get to see the growth difference in the hybrids.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yea and living in the same town makes it easy if wee need help or something !


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 23, 2012)

Agreed! Plus we can order feeders and split shipping! Lol it makes it soooo much cheaper


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Speaking of I wanna Oder some mice and rabbit from hare today on Friday lol


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hopefully I can  my snake habit is costing me. I'm sure I can.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 24, 2012)

He's grown 4 inches since I got him![attachment=5304][attachment=5305][attachment=5306]


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 25, 2012)

[attachment=5311][attachment=5312]


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a very grumpy little guy today. I dk if its the weather (it's been pouring all day) or bc we moved buildings. He ate still so I don't think he is too stressed. He ate one shrimp but isn't too big of a fan bc he didn't want another (they are large I have to halve them at least) and he had some fuzzies and dubia


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 27, 2012)

Kirby's been grumpy today too think its our weather


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope it doesn't last!!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 28, 2012)

Me too love the weather but Kirby is on the fence about it all my herps are!


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine too... Even Raptor is a grump and she's usually so fun. Neither were too interested in food today either. :/ I am about to turn the heat up a little in the apartment. I think it's lowering ambient temps a little


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea Kirby ate one fuzzy but idk what else


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 28, 2012)

I've only gotten one in Donatello as well. I'm gonna go get nasty crickets tomorrow and some supers for Raptor


He's shedding! I just noticed! His front right foot looked like it was shedding so I soaked him and one little rub on it and the whole leg part came off lol.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ewwwwwww lol need to get a good feeding bin


Ugh Kirby is taking soo long to shed he still hasn't finished


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 28, 2012)

He doesn't want to eat in a bin yet :/ maybe in a couple more weeks. He seems to shed so fast! I'm so excited for this shed to be over!!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 28, 2012)

Kirby takes soooo long to shed its worrying me he gets baths and his humidity is HIGH idk why he's taken so long


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 28, 2012)

Donatello lets me gently help. He seems to feel better once its off his feet that's for sure


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea well Kirby is a spazz in the bath so idk what to do! I am so worried he will lose a toe or tail tip


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sure he is fine, I know you know your stuff . Do you put him in after the water is in or run it with him in there? It changes the whole game for Donatello if the water turns on lol.
[attachment=5367]


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha good idea ill run the water first


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 28, 2012)

Also he is much happier If there's a bath mat or something to grip. The new tub doesn't have one but ill get him something soon.


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 1, 2012)

[attachment=5396]

I wish I could upload videos through the app. He is getting so curious of me.


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 1, 2012)

Use YouTube lol I made a account just for videos on here and my other forum


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 1, 2012)

I need too!


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup lol it's ok


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 3, 2012)

[attachment=5428]
He is so light under his shed!!!

[attachment=5429][attachment=5430]


----------



## Steven. (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow.. He looks amazing.. How old and big is he now?..

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 3, 2012)

What are you using for substrate right now?


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 4, 2012)

He's 28" as of last week and was 4 months the 22nd. 


He is still with newspaper until he eats outside his enclosure, which he still will not do for me :/.


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 8, 2012)

He's finished shedding now  I feel like this one took a little longer than the first. He's getting soooo light! [attachment=5467]


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 8, 2012)

Love his color

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 10, 2012)

[attachment=5491] [attachment=5492]

Tegu cuddles  he took a nap on mom


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 14, 2012)

He ate 3 quail and five asfs!!! I've never known him to eat so much!


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 18, 2012)

First time he tried ground meat ever!! He usually eats the egg and goes. I tried to trick him by putting the meat in the egg shell lol. That didn't get him.[attachment=5541]
[attachment=5542]Trying to escape moms grasp!


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 19, 2012)

Worst experience ever with Donatello today  I let him roam in my closet for a few hours with his food. He went to the bathroom in his food dish and proceeded to track it up the walls and the carpet... It was everywhere... 

I think he was upset bc I tried ground meat again. Lol I dk what the deal was.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol sorry to laugh he was mad I remember one day I didn't put Godzilla food out when he was hunfy and he flipped the paper plate and dug up everything 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 19, 2012)

He's tight! Get 3 more so you kan have all the Ninja Turtles' names! Lol!


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 19, 2012)

Lmao I can laugh now but at the time the only person laughing was my bird. I swear she knew. 

I'm pretty sure I can't handle 3 more lol he is already a handful


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 19, 2012)

Kym it was hilarious the pics were EPIC


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 19, 2012)

I could've taken more! I couldn't bring myself too


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 19, 2012)

Haha was nasty!


----------



## Kym123089 (Oct 19, 2012)

Uhh yes


----------



## Kym123089 (Nov 5, 2012)

Donatello got some new siblings from the reptile show  he won't even see them for awhile until I'm sure the QT period has been long enough. 

Français

[attachment=5698][attachment=5699]

Eastwood
[attachment=5700][attachment=5701]

Froggy
[attachment=5703]


----------



## Kym123089 (Nov 9, 2012)

[attachment=5726]


----------



## Kym123089 (Dec 2, 2012)

[attachment=5893]

He's trying to get out of the bath he thinks he's had enough lol. He's growing so quickly still.


----------

